
Ask HN: How does Apple's 2FA location service work? - mcovalt
Does it try to geolocate based on the IP or is there something more advanced going on?<p>Sometimes when logging into appleid.apple.com my iPhone responds with the 2FA prompt, but the location is reporting Washington D.C. as opposed to CA (where I am). A bit worrisome.
======
st3fan
I think it is using bad IP geolocation. It often gets my location wrong. Like
close but not actually where I am.

